# Youth Loads



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Any recommendations on a light muzzy load for a .50 cal Omega? Will be targeting deer, hoping to get my son his first big game this fall.

Thanks!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

How old? My 13 year old has been shooting 80gr of BH and a 250gr barnes out of a TC Triumph for a couple years and has had no problem handeling that.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> How old? My 13 year old has been shooting 80gr of BH and a 250gr barnes out of a TC Triumph for a couple years and has had no problem handeling that.


This is the right load for a youth... kicks about the same as a .243. Just keep in mind that you don't have the reach to go out beyond 100 yards without seriously risking a wounded animal.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks..we'll give that a try!


----------

